# My outdoor marmoset enclosure



## jonnybrfc (May 10, 2010)

Hi guys just thought i would share some pictures of the project that ive been working on for the last month or so. so heres the finished result, let me know what yous think?


insulating between the shed rivets and also in the roof.










the secruity door for the inside heated part.











the secruity door from inside the enclosure










the heater










which is attached to this thermostat on the outside of the secruity door










heavy duty polethyne on the outside floor area for to protect the wood from rain etc.











treated bark on the floor











and a few pictures of what it looks like now.









































a view from the hatch to outside





















the husky really wants in.










so its taken quite a while to do it and a lot of money but well worth it in the end, the outside aviary is double wired, with reniforced galavanised steel on the outside so dogs cats etc can get in and finer galavanised steel on the inside so the primates cant get their hands out. the light in the inside is on for 12 hours a day amd the heater is attached to the thermostat to come on wen needed. i will try and snap some pictures of them in it soon for yous, in the mean time let me know what you all think?

jonny : victory:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Looking good Jonny! :2thumb: 

Come & make me one! :lol2:


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Lookin really good johny...Is it a tubular heater you are using....I used to use those when i first started and found that they couldnt keep the heat stable...Even with all being insulated...It became very apparent when i started using seperate thermometers and temp couldnt get held.....I changed to convectors as they heat the place up really quick and makes it more cost efficient...Well it would for you ,,,not us as weve got 9 enclosures too heat..lol..
Just keep an eye on it mate...
And remember i dont know everything and what works for me may not work for you...
Just trying to help....
Would hate you to learn the hard way....
Substrate is brill...i use the same..
Seems to mask the smell as the bark gives off a good smell....
Brill place to hide crickets........
PETER


----------



## mandi1234 (Mar 13, 2009)

wow thats wicked............looks great, i want one :lol2:


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

:2thumb: looks good, i wanna see the marmies!!


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Looks great! 

:2thumb:


----------



## jonnybrfc (May 10, 2010)

thanks colin, i actually dont mind the whole process actually quite enjoy it, just hate seeing my bank account get less and less lol.

Thanks peter, interesting thought, ive been checking temperatures and think i may have to get spark out to change the heater cause winter is already on its way in n.ireland lol for a single convector would u think it would cost much to run?

thanks guys will be posting pictures of marmies soon and also of inside of the heated enclosure. :2thumb:


----------



## mat_worrell (Sep 20, 2009)

Would love to see more pics.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

jonnybrfc said:


> thanks colin, i actually dont mind the whole process actually quite enjoy it, just hate seeing my bank account get less and less lol.
> 
> Thanks peter, interesting thought, ive been checking temperatures and think i may have to get spark out to change the heater cause winter is already on its way in n.ireland lol for a single convector would u think it would cost much to run?
> 
> thanks guys will be posting pictures of marmies soon and also of inside of the heated enclosure. :2thumb:


It wont cost much for one enclosure...If you have boxed the hatch like the scetch i sent you it will stop heat loss..
Good idea to get in and shut door quick..
Ive got closers on all mine to eliminate them being open too long...
Looks brill though,,,PETER


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

Looking great :2thumb: I found them tube heaters very costly to run so we changed to oil filled heaters and boxed that in...Elec bill did drop and shed was warmer so lets see the marmosets in there........:flrt:

Ps we kept reptiles in ours.....


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

Looks amazing, would love that in my garden!


----------

